# strano problema permessi

## ---willy---

allora, non so perchè oggi la mia gentoo non parte più, arriva ad un certo punto della procedura d'avvio e si riavvia o va in kernel panic. le ultime cose che stampa a schermo sono:

```
 * Cleaning /var/lock, /var/run ...

find: '/var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket': Permission denied

find: '/var/run/ipw3945d/ipw3945d.pid': Permission denied

 * Wiping /tmp directory ...

find: './ssh-dcdomN5990/agent.5990': Permission denied

find: './cpufreq-8oomci/cpufreqd': Permission denied

rm: cannot remove './ssh-dcdomN5990/agent.5990': Permission denied
```

al che, non sapendo che fare, ho bootato con il livecd minimal, e sono andato a dare un'occhiata alla directory /var nella mia partizione. alcune dir (come ad esempio la /var/run/) portavano come owner anzichè root:root, root:XXXX, dove XXXX era un numero, anzi diversi num che ora non ricordo. 

forse ho fatto una grossa cazzata, ma ho dato un chown -R root:root * . ha messo come owner root:root a tutto tranne alcuni files o directory che per l'appunto mi riportava Permission denied, e guarda caso erano proprio quelli sopra citati. allora sono andato a controllarli, e ad un ls -l escono tanti punti interrogativi lì dove vi sono i permessi e la data, e anche all'owner e all'owner group due "?". sia il system_bus_socket e l'ipw3945.pid, che quegli altri nella dir /tmp. non posso far nulla su questi files perchè non ho i permessi (e sono da root eh).

sinceramente io non so se è normale che siano così, o ..bho. cercando in internet non ho trovato nulla.

qualcuno mi saprebbe aiutare?  :Sad: 

----------

## riverdragon

Prova ad entrare con il livecd e a fare un controllo del filesystem (qualunque esso sia).

----------

## randomaze

 *---willy--- wrote:*   

> al che, non sapendo che fare, ho bootato con il livecd minimal, e sono andato a dare un'occhiata alla directory /var nella mia partizione. alcune dir (come ad esempio la /var/run/) portavano come owner anzichè root:root, root:XXXX, dove XXXX era un numero, anzi diversi num che ora non ricordo. 

 

Da come lo descrivi sembra che non ci sia stata la entry in /etc/groups corrispondente a XXXXX

Nota che potrebbe anche essere possibile dato che il file con i gruppi del liveCD non é necessariamente come quello che hai nella versione installata.

 *Quote:*   

> forse ho fatto una grossa cazzata, ma ho dato un chown -R root:root * . ha messo come owner root:root a tutto tranne alcuni files o directory che per l'appunto mi riportava Permission denied

 

In generale si, é stata una vaccata.

Il meccanismo dei gruppi serve per permettere ad utenti non-root ma comunque nel gruppo specifico di avere determinati permessi (lettura/modifica/esecuzione) senza per questo darli a tutti gli utenti.

 *Quote:*   

> e guarda caso erano proprio quelli sopra citati. allora sono andato a controllarli, e ad un ls -l escono tanti punti interrogativi lì dove vi sono i permessi e la data

 

Suggerirei caldamente un accurato check del filesystem. Di che filesystem stiamo parlando?

 *Quote:*   

> e anche all'owner e all'owner group due "?". sia il system_bus_socket e l'ipw3945.pid, che quegli altri nella dir /tmp. non posso far nulla su questi files perchè non ho i permessi (e sono da root eh).

 

Alcune cose dipendono dalla riga dei permessi (la famosa '-rwxrwxrwx'). Ad esempio se non c'é nessuna 'w' quel file non lo scrivi neanche da root.

----------

## ---willy---

eh ragazzi, grazie del consiglio, avevate ragione. stiamo parlando di un reiserfs, ho dato un fsck.reiserfs --check e il risultato è stato una sfilza di errori, 4 dei quali (a detta sua) correggibili solo con --rebuild-tree. mi sa che mi conviene formattare eh? ho letto da qualche parte che anche se funziona con --rebuild-tree, è comunque consigliato dopo recuperare i dati e formattare. se a questo ci aggiungiamo la porcata che ho fatto io....  :Embarassed: 

 :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## ---willy---

scusate se riposto, ma voi che dite, mi conviene davvero formattare? o con un --rebuild-tree rimetto tutto a posto e posso continuare così?

----------

## codadilupo

personalmente, dopo un rebuild-tree ,vista la sfilza di errori e il crash inaspettato del fs, farei un bel backup e ne approfitterei per cambiare disco  :Wink: 

Coda

----------

## randomaze

 *codadilupo wrote:*   

> personalmente, dopo un rebuild-tree ,vista la sfilza di errori e il crash inaspettato del fs, farei un bel backup e ne approfitterei per cambiare disco 

 

Beh il cambio disco é questionabile... la corruzione potrebbe non essere imputabile alla bontà dell'hw.

Per il riformattare: sarebbe sicuramente una garanzia in più.

----------

## Kernel78

 *randomaze wrote:*   

> Ad esempio se non c'é nessuna 'w' quel file non lo scrivi neanche da root.

 

Hai informato root, non sembra esserne a conoscenza

```
edo@edo:~$ touch tmp

edo@edo:~$ chmod a-w tmp

edo@edo:~$ ls -l tmp

-r--r--r-- 1 edo edo 0 2008-04-10 16:53 tmp

edo@edo:~$ sudo su

root@edo:/home/edo# echo 1 >> tmp

root@edo:/home/edo# exit

exit

edo@edo:~$ cat tmp

1

```

----------

## ---willy---

infatti, da quel che sapevo io, root può fare quel che vuole indipendentemente dai permessi..

cmq sia per quanto riguarda il cambio dell'hd.. no il mio laptop ha un 3 mesi di vita direi che per ora boccio l'idea   :Confused: 

ora reinstallo e vedo un po' se ho nuovamente problemi.. ma spero proprio di no dato che il problema col filesystem è sorto dopo un crash di sistema.

grazie a tutti comunque  :Smile: 

----------

